# Last Day to Vote



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I mean, he is so cute-right? :wub: :wub: 

Vote For Kosmo

Thanks!! 

Happy December everyone!! 

:biggrin: 

Gena & Kosmo


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

of course he is cute. I'll keep voting for him :thumbsup:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Done!! I also gave the next 20 or so all 1's, just for good measure. None were near as cute as our little Kosmo. :wub: :wub:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Aw-thanks ladies :grouphug: Of course I think he's cuter than the rest



> Done!! I also gave the next 20 or so all 1's, just for good measure. None were near as cute as our little Kosmo. :wub: :wub:[/B]


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> I mean, he is so cute-right? :wub: :wub:
> 
> Vote For Kosmo
> 
> ...


Gena, where do I vote? I went to the link and didn't see where to vote...


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> Done!! I also gave the next 20 or so all 1's, just for good measure. None were near as cute as our little Kosmo. :wub: :wub:[/B]


I did the same thing...thanks for the idea Linda.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

There should be paws 1-10 to the right of the picture and you click a score there. :biggrin: 



> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=477871
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

OK, got it. Voted for Kos!


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

A ten for Kos from me.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Voted!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

just voted


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Kosmo has my 10, I love that picture of him, he looks so cute in blue :wub:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

kosmo got 2 votes from me ill try later for a few more :wub:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Voted and went through all of the rest of the pictures and voted 1 for them. Hope it helps.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

he's a perfect 10! :wub: and that's just what i have him! :wub:


----------



## schatzi's mom (May 13, 2007)

We voted! a ten ofcourse!! :aktion033:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Gave Kosmo 2 tens. :biggrin: Good luck.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

I voted...definitely a 10!!! :wub:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Oh Kosmo definitely gets 10's in my book :grouphug: :wub: xoxo-Andi


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

VOTED THIS MORNING TWICE AGAIN :wub:


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

10! Who could be cuter!


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

ONE MORE VOTE FOR KOSMO UP TO 5.0 :chili:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks everyone!! :biggrin: Kosmo sends big kisses to you all! :wub: 



> ONE MORE VOTE FOR KOSMO UP TO 5.0 :chili:[/B]


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

I gave Kosmo a 10. I hope he wins! :thumbsup:


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Awww I voted for that cutie!!! :wub:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

he is up to 5.3 :chili:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

:thumbsup: Voted again! Good luck!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Kosmo needs votes. Waiting for a Ride is beating my cutie out! :w00t: 

Thanks!!! :biggrin:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I just voted twice.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks so much woman!! :grouphug: 



> I just voted twice.[/B]


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

I voted for the handsome boy twice...I have 2 more computers I can vote on, will do that in a few! GO KOSMO!!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Bump! There is a black lab that has 7.1 :w00t:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I just voted two more times!!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I just tried to vote again and it won't let me in, what the heck??? That ain't fair :smmadder: 

Ok now after I whined, I did get in so Kos has another 10 :biggrin: :chili: :chili:


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Voted! :thumbsup: Kosmo is the cutest!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks guys!!! :grouphug:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

:brownbag: I forgot to vote yesterday :smilie_tischkante: keep bumping this thread, I'm getting old


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

I voted for Kosmo!


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

I gave him two votes at 10, and I dont know how many others at 1...heaps. I have only passed 4 others who are ahead of Kosmo at the moment.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Just a friendly bumpity bump :biggrin:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanks for the bump, I hadn't seen this thread. Kosmo got my two daily votes!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I voted a few minutes ago when I first saw your bumpity bump, have to try later.


----------



## Dexters my man (Mar 22, 2007)

Oh you know I voted for that handsome little man


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I was thinking the same thing as Fay, then I saw her post. Yes, you should bump this daily. I'm old, too - (as you know!!) and I forgot. SORRY SWEET KOSMO!!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Course I voted twice for our widdle Kosmo!! :wub: 
I will vote later tonight as well!


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

OK-voted....Kos gets a 10 :biggrin:


----------



## schatzi's mom (May 13, 2007)

Ofcourse we keep voting for our darling Kosmo! :wub:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

:biggrin: Bump! :biggrin:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Thanks for the reminder, Gena!! I just voted twice again!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Two 10s for Kosmo Gena, I sure hope he wins, he is the cutest by far in the contest :wub:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

2 Votes for the Kos


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Kosmo's up to 4.7-Woo-Hoo!! Thanks everyone for voting!! :grouphug:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Just voted twice again!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

I voted!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

You all rock!! :rockon: :rockon:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

he got al our votes :biggrin:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

<span style="font-family:Arial Black">Bump! :biggrin: </span>


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

He's at 4.8 now!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## schatzi's mom (May 13, 2007)

Just putting in my two votes.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I've added mine also. Will add from the home computer too. Good luck!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

4.9!!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Wahoo!! :chili: Thanks everyone!! :grouphug:


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

I voted for Kosmo again.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Ellie voted!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

2 votes from work and now 2 from home - 4.9 & 655 votes!! Go Kosmo!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

just voted for him too, and for the other dogs who came up next, I gave them a 1 

I found his vote rate to be 5.0

:aktion033: 

good luck Kos...we will keep on voting

kat


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

One of the pictures that came out after Kos' picture was a group of shetland dogs with a vote rate of 5.5

*keep on voting everyone...10 for Kos and 1 for the rest *


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Yipeeeeee!! Thanks everyone. It's the long holiday weekend. Let's see if we can get my little boy up there in points. :chili: :chili: We appreciate all the votes so far-you are all just the bestest!!! :grouphug: 

MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!

Gena & Kosmo


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Wow :w00t: I don't get how some dogs have well over 1,000 votes-their owners must sit all day and vote or something. 

Well-Kosmo has a little ways to go to beat a couple of those dogs-so here's a friendly bump!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Thanks ya'll!!

Gena

Hope you had a Merry Christmas!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

We're nearing the end of the voting days. Kosmo would love to win for the New Year :biggrin: 

:chili: :chili: :chili: 

Thanks!!
Gena


----------



## schatzi's mom (May 13, 2007)

Our votes are in :aktion033:


----------



## May468 (Dec 5, 2006)

I voted twice!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

just voted


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Good Luck, we've been voting too


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I've been voting but haven't had a chance to go thru to see the 'competition'. Just voted for some others (giving 1) for a bit but not all the way thru.
Hope 'our-boy' wins!!!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Last day to vote-then I won't bug ya'll anymore :biggrin: 

:chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I just voted twice...GOOD LUCK!!!!


----------

